# Tolkien Podcasts



## Gilthoniel (Oct 16, 2008)

So this morning, at about 9:00am, while I was searching for a long, boring, talk heavy podcast to lull me off to sleep (I was still awake from the night before - Baaad insomnia) I stumbled across a podcast on LOTR. This got me a-thinking, and so I did a search for Tolkien podcasts. I came across several which I'll list below, but only downloaded one as I'm on my mom's laptop.

Check 'em out, review, and well... Spread the good news, I guess!


Crystal Clear Tolkien - The one I downloaded. Good, factual, but limited to the one point of view.
The Lord of the Rings Radio Network
Secrets of Lord of the Rings
Men of the Rings
The Funny Lord of the Rings Podcast
RingCast

This, of course is not it, there are many more, but they seem to be fairly similiar in type. I would link you to them if I could, but it would mean you having an iTunes account, and me having any internet knowledge. If you just run a search for 'Lord of the Rings', 'Tolkien', or 'Hobbits' you'll find them. Most of them seem to have blog-like websites as well, so a Google search will probably unearth some goodies!


----------

